# vet visit costs



## kancerr (Apr 7, 2007)

was wondering how much you guys pay for a vet visit for your rats, just for a check up. the vet ive been going to charges 45 per rat. no deals for bring in more than one. is this the case with most vets or do they tend to lower the price if youre bringing in more than one?


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

it all depends on the vet and if they are considered "exotic vets" or not. the exotic i went to once charged $50 per rat but because i was bringing in 24 rats she only charged me for one rat. the vet i use now will sometimes wave the office call charge altogether and sometimes she won't, there doesn't seem to be a ryhme or reason to when she decides to do this but she nly ever charges me for the one rat and that's $40. a vet that i used to go to charged $35 a vet visit but i never had to bring more then one rat in a time for him. and he would wave the office visit if i was having an animal put down. i want to try out a new vet soon but i don't know what he'll charge.


----------



## mink (Jun 24, 2007)

My vet charges $25. for the exam. Once I had a rat with a tumor and got it removed. They did laser surgery with sleepy gas and it all cost me $50. They even said that since they put the stitches in, they don't charge to take them out. Luckily my rat only protested a little, mostly verbally so they didn't have to gas her again which would have cost.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

My vet charges 15 dollars per visit and all medications are half the price he charges for dogs and cats. I love my vet LoL


----------



## LizLovesRats5 (Mar 28, 2007)

Your vet is expensive and obviously not very empathetic. I know, it's hard to find a good rat vet. Fortunately my vet charges 75$ for what he calls a "litter visit", and is very knowledgeable and understanding. I brought all five of them in for that price, the other vet I had investigated would have done the same thing you mentioned, 45$ per rat. Ridiculous.


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

My old vet (an exotic only vet)charged $50 for the first rat, $40 for each additional. I never had her look at more than two though, it was too outrageous. This new vet I am looking into(an exotic vet that also sees cats and dogs) charges $50 for first pet, $35 for addition but I was told on the phone since I have so many rats he will probably work with me on that. I think I'm going to have to pay the $85 but if you get a VCA vet and havn't been there before you can print a $30 off coupon from the web!

Yeah, there was another one (also an exotic only vet) that was $50 then $40 for additional as well  They gouge ya around here it seems.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

i don't like how they charge people anyway. the office call charge is just to see the vet. if he does anything, meds, needles, syringes you get charged for that as well. when i went to my old vet have Nezumi's tail amputated to get rid of the gangrene he charged me for taking her in (office call), the anthesia to put her under, the needle and syringe used, the cost the operation and time spent in it. i was surprised i was charged for the air my rat breathed while in the clinic. they are absolutely ridiculous on how much they charge and what they charge for. makes you wonder if in places where there is no medicare if the humans are charged this much for all the things they do for them. i've heard of people dieing on vacation to the states after getting in an accident simply because they had no insurance there so the doctors wouldn't treat him. and the family was still charged for the time he spent in the hospital bed dieing. it took him a few days to die too. but i suppose that's not the worst of it as there are people living in the states in the same circumstances as the canadian tourist. its no wonder the infant mortality rate there is so high. i just don't like how the health systems are run. well i don't like how many things are run actually but the health systems are amoung my top hated. anyway, i better stop ranting now or we'll be here all day. sorry it went on so long.


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

Doctor's can't refuse you care regardless. If they died and wasn't received proper care that's a huge malpractice suit regardless of insurance or not. Yeah you will get charged out the @$$ if you don't have insurance but they still have to care for you regardless if you can't pay it or not.

Trust me, I have no insurance and have around $500 of medical debt I have no intention of paying simply because I can't. They charged me $200 at a clinic to see me and take my blood pressure and to send me to somewhere else to take a test that cost $200. After all that, they said the test didn't show anything was wrong with me O: I was like 'well something HAS to be wrong with me!' I won't go into it all it's personal but there was bleeding in places there shouldn't of been. No one found anything but they where very happy to charge me hundreds to find nothing and then when I asked them they told me to go to my family doctor and see what was going on. I don't HAVE a family doctor or else I would of gone there. Nutjobs.

But yeah, they do have to pay a ton of overhead in clinics and something has to pay that. Staff, building rent, medical equipment fees, etc. I don't really mind the charge, but I do mind the extra charge per rat O_O I think that gets excessive when it's probably going to be the same thing for everyone and they just weight, check for lumps and check lungs with a stethascope and check teeth. Still I wish I could get $50 for such small amount of my time lol.


----------

